# -Midwest Bicycle Expo Show and Swap- Jan 26, 2014



## Talewinds (Nov 22, 2013)

The annual Midwest Bicycle Expo Show and Swap will be held January 26, 2014 at the Collinsville Convention Center. This is the yearly event in St. Louis which combines a swap event for bikes of all vintages, new and old, with a classic bike show. This is an extremely well-attended event and is one of the few where midwesterners can get a dead-of-winter old bike fix.

https://trailnet.webconnex.com/swap2014v










Looooong line to get in last year! This photo only shows 1/3 of the line.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 22, 2013)

*Can't wait!*

I'll be there for this one. Sick last year but nothing will keep me away this time. How did you get the info so fast? I usually get an email from dan- St. Louis muscle bikes.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 23, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> How did you get the info so fast?




I'm involved in other areas of the bike industry, advocacy, etc. I know the folks who organize the overall event (not the classic bike portion), so I usually get the details as they're coming together. 
 I wanted to get the word out as quickly as possible.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 23, 2013)

*Thanks.*

For looking out for us.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Nov 24, 2013)

It looks like the swapmeet is going to be the same weekend as the Indy swapmeet.  Indy on Saturday and Collinsville on Sunday. That might work well to get some of the crowd from the Indy show on their way home. Matt


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 24, 2013)

Rusty2wheels said:


> It looks like the swapmeet is going to be the same weekend as the Indy swapmeet.  Indy on Saturday and Collinsville on Sunday. That might work well to get some of the crowd from the Indy show on their way home. Matt




 It is the same weekend. I neglected to point this out, but I think it's an important point. The Indiana show and St. Louis show share that Saturday/Sunday at the end of January. This element makes both shows even more attractive to the classic bike guys especially, who are used to traveling long distances to satisfy our addictions. Several folks, including one very key individual here at the CABE makes the weekend of attending both events and visiting with bike friends. The weather was terrible last year so I neglected to attend the Indy event, but this year I will want to go if the weather's decent.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 26, 2014)

The show and swapmeet was an awesome event today.  I got to meet quite a few cabe members.  The swapmeet was pretty good, found a few nice items and sold a good amount of stuff.  The weather was very nice out and the place was packed with people. Again it was nice to finally put a face to the names on the cabe!  Matt


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 26, 2014)

*Midwest bike expo*

Had a good time as always and was great to meet other cabe members as well. Hey Matt, already slapped those no8s on my dx.thanks again.rob.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 26, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Had a good time as always and was great to meet other cabe members as well. Hey Matt, already slapped those no8s on my dx.thanks again.rob.




Awesome!  Glad you were able to get them. Looking forward to the next gathering.  Matt


----------



## Overhauler (Jan 26, 2014)

I was there spent all my pocket change  , but found all the parts for 3 of my needy bikes .Was it you Matt that I talked to , had a good time .
 Lee


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 26, 2014)

Overhauler said:


> I was there spent all my pocket change  , but found all the parts for 3 of my needy bikes .Was it you Matt that I talked to , had a good time .
> Lee




Yes Lee it was.  Nice to meet you.  Matt


----------



## Overhauler (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah nice to meet you to , then on the way home I told the wife " damn I should of took pics " , that cell with camera combo just hasn't sunk into this old mans head yet . If I took pics I could remember what guys have also .
 Lee


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 26, 2014)

Overhauler said:


> Yeah nice to meet you to , then on the way home I told the wife " damn I should of took pics " , that cell with camera combo just hasn't sunk into this old mans head yet . If I took pics I could remember what guys have also .
> Lee




Yeah I told my dad the same thing.  I always forget to take pictures.  I think I took two pictures there today.  I usually take a picture of our spot also so 20 years down the road we can look back and say wow remember when we had those parts, sure wish we still had them!


----------



## Overhauler (Jan 26, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Yeah I told my dad the same thing.  I always forget to take pictures.  I think I took two pictures there today.  I usually take a picture of our spot also so 20 years down the road we can look back and say wow remember when we had those parts, sure wish we still had them!




Did you have a bunch of shifters , the bluemoon guys got most of my cash , parts for my 68 orange krate , I got everything I needed excluding cables and lever covers .


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 26, 2014)

Overhauler said:


> Did you have a bunch of shifters , the bluemoon guys got most of my cash , parts for my 68 orange krate , I got everything I needed excluding cables and lever covers .




No shifters.  I had one yesterday at indy but it sold.  My extra parts are dwindling down fast.


----------



## Overhauler (Jan 26, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> No shifters.  I had one yesterday at indy but it sold.  My extra parts are dwindling down fast.



Someone had a ton of shifters at reasonable prices , there again I should of took a pic and got info , do you know who it was ?


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 26, 2014)

I thought it was blue moon that had them.  Not certain though


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 26, 2014)

I talked myself hoarse today. The weather aided in an EXCELLENT turnout! The bike show portion was bigger than ever (actually ran out of room in the corral). HUGE turnout from the BMX crowd. 
Here are some crappy pics.


























Awards!


----------

